# Looking for Mac dealers in Toronto



## Nina (Oct 16, 2002)

I am a student looking for Mac dealers and or certified used Mac dealers in the Toronto area. SInce I am a student I am looking for a place that will give me a good price if not a student discount.
NIna

pls...email response [email protected]


----------



## Britnell (Jan 4, 2002)

well, you could call MacDoc, who uses this board.

You can also try Carbon Computing (416)535.1999 and ask for Neil (tell him Matt says hello)

Or you could try the U of T bookstore if you are a U of T student.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

--

Greater Toronto Mac Dealers List

--


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I haven't been to Toronto for a couple of years...it's not exactly next door to me...but if I were to venture into the Big Stinky I would certainly look up MacDoc. He is an ehMac citizen and, according to others I've talked to, a very fair dealer.

If you read any of his posts here, you will also discover that he is a rather intelligent member of our species. This, alone, would make the trip worthwhile in my mind.


----------

